# On XEN, can't boot dom0 after switching to gentoo-sources

## syl22_00

Hi,

Following the udev upgrade requiring kernel 2.6.39+, I am trying to switch my gentoo server from using xen-sources to gentoo-sources as the XEN patches are now in the main sources. I have configured the kernel as documented on "Configuring Gentoo with Xen" and I am now able to have all domUs run the new kernel. Meanwhile, dom0 fails to boot with that kernel.

Boot fails fails saying something like "please append a correct root=" (It reboots right away, I barely have time to read). So I don't know if the issue comes from the grub entry or the kernel compilation parameters.

On grub this entry works fine (kernel is xen-sources):

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/xen.gz dom0_mem=4096M dom0_max_vcpus=1 dom0_vcpus_pin

module /boot/kernel-2.6.38-xen-dom0 root=/dev/sda6

This grub setting fails (kernel is gentoo-sources):

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/xen.gz dom0_mem=4096M dom0_max_vcpus=1 dom0_vcpus_pin

module /boot/kernel-3.6.11-gentoo root=/dev/sda6

Any clue of what I might be missing?

----------

## BradN

I might be stating the obvious, but have you made sure your SATA (i'm assuming) controller driver and filesystem driver are compiled in the kernel?

Otherwise can you boot with root in a ramdisk and make investigations as to why the hard drive partition isn't mounting?

----------

## syl22_00

Thank you, I'm sorry and embarrassed, I indeed forgot to include drivers for my controller. Everything works well now, and xen on gentoo is becoming much easier to set up and maintain with gentoo-sources.

----------

